# Best clippers



## TiaPony (24 August 2009)

This is a subject that I am relatively clueless about, I need clippers that are 

  <ul type="square">  [*]Capable of tackling a medium thickness coat  [*] Reliable - not liable to break after one use etc  [*] Relatively quiet - horse can be a little nervy with clippers  [*] Mains or battery powered  [*]Easy to use  [*]Under £300 preferably  [/list] 
So which clippers would be best suited for me?


----------



## Swirlymurphy (24 August 2009)

I've just bought some masterclippers on ebay - £114 plus postage.  I used them on the hairy connemara yesterday and they were fantastic, utterly brilliant to use.


----------



## hoggedmane (24 August 2009)

My husband bought me liveryman clippers which were expensive but I prefer my friends Heiniger which are cheaper.
My mare gets a very thich coat and they have done her (use coarse blades to start) and they have been reliable over the 3 years she has had them)


----------



## TheEngineer (24 August 2009)

For a first time reliable and proven clipper, a Wolseley Swift is a good choice, they are quiet and easy to maintain, yet powerful enough to cope with most coats, when used with the range of blades available. A2 fine, A2, A6, A7 and "plucking blades/leg blades. In my experience they are a good all round mains clipper.

Be careful of the dreaded "E Bay Bargains", in the course of my work, I have already come across several clippers being sold on E Bay which DO NOT COMPLY, with UK electrical safety regulations, have blades made of very inferior "recycled" steel and for which the firms selling them are often overseas based and offer no warranty/service or parts back up. The bottom line, is pay the extra and go for a recognised brand, from a company with some pedigree and you will get a long lasting and well supported machine. If you want any further advice, feel free to PM me.

Ian


----------



## Swirlymurphy (25 August 2009)

In defence of my ebay purchase (and I appreciate you were not necessarily getting at this particular brand!) the masterclip ones are UK registered and trademarked, CE approved, offer 12 months warranty, and their customer service was superb.  I don't work for them but having used a variety of clippers over the years, and being tight on funds at the mo, these are a good alternative to the better known but more expensive brands IMHO.


----------



## KatB (25 August 2009)

I find Wolseley noisy!!

Love my Heiniger Progress clippers. They are cheap, I have used them on a variety of horses and never had a problem.


----------



## vicksey (25 August 2009)

Liveryman Harmoney. Mains and battery powered, round about £180-90. Do a lovely job of getting my hairy cobs feathers off and a full clip, takes a while, but nice and quiet and does the job well.


----------



## TiaPony (25 August 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## lotty10 (2 March 2011)

try www.boolsequestriandirect.co.uk they have the liveryman harmony clipper plus some liscop battery clippers & have always given good advice


----------



## ISHmad (2 March 2011)

I've got Lister Liberty clippers and really rate them.


----------



## vicksey (2 March 2011)

Another vote for Liveryman. I have the harmony, mains and battery powered. The do well with my hairy cob, but can struggle through thick feathers. I also have the Lister Star clippers which are good, quiet and light and relativley cheap about £200.


----------

